# Dimmer panel



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Truthfully you are better off keeping them separate due to heating issues. If I put all that in one enclosure I might add a fan.

But that aside I would look into Wiremold 4000 or 6000 raceway and fittings.

http://objects.eanixter.com/PD328152.PDF


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Lutron Grafik Eye is one manufacturer.

I don't know if they control the fans tho.


ETA, I realize my answer isn't what the OP asked.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Lutron Grafik Eye is one manufacturer.
> 
> I don't know if they control the fans tho.


I think he means putting a whole bunch of wall dimmers and fan speed controls in one box.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not looking for a dimmer system. The dimmers have already been purchased-- just standard 600w, 1000w, 1200w, and 1500w dimmers. I'm looking for a box that I can mount several of them in. In the past I've mounted two per 3 gang box to avoid derating, but this would require 9 3 gang boxes, and I'm hoping there is a more economical and space-saving option. Not to mention cutting the drywall for 9 boxes is a pain.

The raceway is an interesting idea, but I only have about 3' across, floor to ceiling, to work with.

The panels I've seen you could open like a breaker panel, only when you opened it you had access to all the wiring, and when closed, all the dimmers were in front.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I think he means putting a whole bunch of wall dimmers and fan speed controls in one box.


 
I realized that after I read your post.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dspiffy said:


> The raceway is an interesting idea, but I only have about 3' across, floor to ceiling, to work with.


No reason you can't use that raceway vertically. 

You can purchase hinged cover enclosures of many different sizes but none will have factory made cutouts for devices. You would have to do that yourself.

This sounds like a place of assembly, are you legally allowed to do this work?


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pulse Workx make dimmer cabinets I use them all the time


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Vertically wouldnt it be t0o narrow for more than one switch to be mounted horizontally? 19 switches mounted floor to ceiling would be odd.

Making cutouts myself doesnt sound unbearable, the hardest part would be getting them evenly spaced.

I am one of the building owners and it is not classified as a place of assembly.


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.pulseworx.com/products/LCP-U_.php


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dspiffy said:


> Vertically wouldnt it be t0o narrow for more than one switch to be mounted horizontally? 19 switches mounted floor to ceiling would be odd.


Yes to both.:laughing:

I was picturing 3 or 4 vertical rows.

There is no 'pretty' way to mount that many devices.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

"Dimmer cabinet" helps a lot! I'm also looking up the local distributor for the site you linked.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Pulse X calls them a "lighting control panel".

Still cant find them for sale anywhere online-- any idea of what they typically cost?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

dspiffy said:


> Pulse X calls them a "lighting control panel".
> 
> Still cant find them for sale anywhere online-- any idea of what they typically cost?


Scroll down on their page and hit 'purchase'. They will walk you through the process.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I have the number of the closest distributor (a few hours away) and plan to call them today.


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I just checked the price at my supply its about 420 $ , it holds 20 reg 600 w dimmers ,15 1000w, & 10 2000w dimmers ,


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

irocin350 said:


> Ok I just checked the price at my supply its about 420 $ , it holds *20 reg 600 w dimmers* ,15 1000w, & 10 2000w dimmers ,





dspiffy said:


> *Ouch!*


Seriously? How cheap are you? That works out to $21 per device....so unless you only charge $10 per hour for your time it is a hellava lot cheaper than fabricating your own. :whistling2:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

mxslick said:


> Seriously? How cheap are you? That works out to $21 per device....so unless you only charge $10 per hour for your time it is a hellava lot cheaper than fabricating your own. :whistling2:


 you beat me to it , lol ! Guess he hasn't payed a licensed electrician in a while ?


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> you beat me to it , lol ! Guess he hasn't payed a licensed electrician in a while ?


Lol hahahahaha


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

dspiffy said:


> the switches are laid out in order for it to be intuitive which switch controls which device. They're basically laid out like the floorplan of the room..


Label Machines work Wonders:laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> It was definitely cheaper this way, and didnt take much time at all. The dimmer cabinet definitely would have been better looking, but everyone here likes how this looks. We apparently are the only ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm with you. I prefer the rotary dimmers over the slides.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> I'm with you. I prefer the rotary dimmers over the slides.


I dont mind slides if the off position is at the bottom. What I dont like is any dimmer than can be turned on full brightness, or left in a position where the lights are dark yet the dimmer is still 'on'.


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Big John said:


> Is this a joke or not? I really can't tell.


I been wondering the same since I saw it.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I just deleted my entire post for the second time because I just can't understand why you did that. I can't even think of a way to justify your actions. 

Troll of the year?


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

My husband wants me to comment for him. He said:
"as many times as I have said... After 43 years in the trade I thought I'd seen everything, now I can say I really have seen everything!!"

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i would have made a custom box with a laser cutted plate for the front (can get them here for 30$) . i do that a lot for custom industrial panels instead of cutting myself all the holes


----------



## Irwinote (Feb 28, 2015)

Photo bucket??? That still exist?

anyways I’m looking for help to turn something like this into something more consolidated. It’s for a restaurant. Any more ideas? From this time era


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Irwinote said:


> Photo bucket??? That still exist?
> 
> anyways I’m looking for help to turn something like this into something more consolidated. It’s for a restaurant. Any more ideas? From this time era


Something like what? This thread is 8 years old.


----------



## Irwinote (Feb 28, 2015)

LGLS said:


> Something like what? This thread is 8 years old.





dspiffy said:


> I need to install 15 dimmers, 4 ceiling fan switches, and one on/off switch in one location on a wall. I have seen panels specifically designed for this purpose, rather than using several multigang boxes, but I have have no idea what they are called. I have described it to the suppliers I have typically used and no one has any clue what I am talking about.
> 
> Can someone give me a link to where I could buy one online, or otherwise let me know what I need to ask the suppliers for? Thanks so much!





LGLS said:


> Something like what? This thread is 8 years old.


Sorry didn’t really look at the dates before speaking….Turning this dimmer setup into something more simple & better looking.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Irwinote said:


> Sorry didn’t really look at the dates before speaking….Turning this dimmer setup into something more simple & better looking.


How did you take that photo, with a flip phone?

You need to get in touch with ETC inc. Or "Brilliant".com Electronic theatre controls or... Lutron specialties if you have unlimited funds and don't give a chit.


----------

